# Ci vediamo a messa?



## Pincopallino (24 Dicembre 2019)

Io vi aspetto fuori, alla fine vi offro vin brûlé e cioccolata calda.


----------



## danny (24 Dicembre 2019)

Hai voglia di crearti amici in questo forum.
Io ora sono un po' preso. Tra poco vado via per un po'.


----------



## Pincopallino (24 Dicembre 2019)

Dove vai di bello?
Se puoi dirlo ovviamente.


----------



## danny (24 Dicembre 2019)

Spagna.


----------



## Arcistufo (24 Dicembre 2019)

No grazie, dalle parti mie quando uno ha l'amico immaginario lo mandano in terapia.


----------



## perplesso (24 Dicembre 2019)

però il vin brulè è buono


----------



## Pincopallino (24 Dicembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> No grazie, dalle parti mie quando uno ha l'amico immaginario lo mandano in terapia.


Dai vieni, per stasera ti offro da bere.


----------



## Pincopallino (24 Dicembre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> però il vin brulè è buono


Bravo perplesso, bello bollente va giù che è un piacere.


----------

